# Challenge: Find a name for the brand new PowerPC



## chevy (Dec 13, 2002)

As shown by our friend bbloke, IBM is launching the 64 bits PowerPC for us.
http://www-3.ibm.com/chips/products/powerpc/newsletter/dec2002/newproductfocus2.html

Try to find the name Apple will use for it !
G5 already has another meaning for server PPC, so we need somethng new (and G5 suggests Pentium... that was basically a 586...)

So, any suggestion for Apple ? (Apple doesn't need our suggestions, I now, but we can try)

Power64 ?

X-trem ?

?


----------



## Vard (Dec 13, 2002)

How about X4

except make the 4 a power (superscript) number, which I couldn't do in a browser.

Then you would include both OS X and the 4th generation power chip (which is what I think the 970 is anyway, while still distancing yourself from the G4 enough to show a diference.

I didn't give this much thought

Just and idea


----------



## chevy (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't belive they will use the number 4 again for 3 reasons:
1) G4 is already a 4
2) Pentium 4 is also a 4
3) In some chinese countries the number 4 stays for death

Will they need a number ?

What not just a name ? Or a phrase ?


----------



## stealth (Dec 13, 2002)

who cares bout the name? as long as its cheap, fast and efficient. the rest are minor details...


----------



## symphonix (Dec 13, 2002)

G64? Pro64? Power64? Velocity64?


----------



## plastic (Dec 14, 2002)

BoomTown

Apt for the slacking sales this season...


----------



## symphonix (Dec 14, 2002)

Are there any fast cats that haven't been trademarked yet? 

They've already used Jaguar, Puma and Cheetah - and that's just for the OS. You could look for other fast animal names, I guess, but I don't think names like 'Greyhound', 'Horse' or 'Bunny Rabbit' are likely candidates.


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2002)

Badger64, then, symphonix, sounds great. Hm ?


----------



## fryke (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to see Apple move away from those numbers, like it does with the i-Products. So:

- eMac
- iMac
- iBook
- PowerBook
- PowerMacintosh
- Xserve

And the processor inside can be: A PowerPC 970.


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't really see Apple using a name with 64 at the end, because it's getting too close to the Nintendo64, that Nintendo could get pissed off, and that the N64 was old technology (though was it the N64 or the GameCube that IBM made the CPU for?


----------



## chevy (Dec 14, 2002)

The advantage of MacOS does mean speed, but convenience.

Windows scrolls fast... so fast that you cannot find what you are looking for. I don't want a fast processor, but a processor just fast enough to digest all what I want it to do.

"Office Eater"
"Pixel Jockey"

?


----------



## dave17lax (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stealth _*who cares?*



I understand where you are coming from, but there are armies of people devoted to this type of thing -- called marketers


----------



## hvlint (Dec 14, 2002)

What about a good oldfashioned G5?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Dec 14, 2002)

G970?


----------



## fryke (Dec 14, 2002)

970th generation processor? that'd be quite off, wouldn't it. 

*IF* it were to use a 'G' moniker, it'd certainly be a G4-64 or a G5 (although it technically isn't either). Just call it PowerPC 970, what's so difficult about it? 

(Hey, 1750th post!)


----------



## chevy (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *970th generation processor? that'd be quite off, wouldn't it.
> 
> *IF* it were to use a 'G' moniker, it'd certainly be a G4-64 or a G5 (although it technically isn't either). Just call it PowerPC 970, what's so difficult about it?
> ...



G970 is not difficult... it's just a complete lack of communication. And communication is one of the strenghts of Apple.

When you have one opportunity, you must communicate with your customers, and changing the CPU for a new generation is a major opportunity to communicate in the computer world. Therefore it will be used by Apple.

And the name PowerPC was a good name. It is now old and must be replaced by a newer and better name. A name that fits will Apple strategy: connectivity (Internet and wireless), customer oriented (ease of use, design). Maybe cuddle some target markets (graphics, education, communication). Or tease new markets (games, science, teenagers, women).

Lots of variables... for one name.


----------



## Javintosh (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned this yet...

Apple should keep fairly consistent naming guidelines. I think they should use the same naming that they use for software.

apps that everyone uses, they have fairly straight forward names: mail, address book, key chain, etc.

apps targetted at consumers have a slightly different naming convention: iMovie, iTunes, etc.

so,
for the Pro laptops and desktops: cpu
for the consumer laptops and desktops: iCpu


----------



## pyroboy (Dec 14, 2002)

You guys really make some astounding leaps of logic. What, do you guys work in marketing or something? It's quite funny actually.

Previous messages in this thread have indicated that Apple cannot use G5 because it sounds too close to the Pentium. Others have said that Apple can't use 64 because it sounds too close to the Nintendo system. Heck, with that kind of logic, Apple can't even use "Mac" because it sounds too close to a truck line, not to mention a bad fast food burger.

Along those lines, I would love to see people post what is the furthest paranoid reason Apple cannot name something that pops into your head? Really, just go off the deep end. something like, 

"Apple can no longer use the name Apple because it sounds too close to the Big Apple and gives people a bad name association with the WTC attack."

As far as the 970 goes, Apple will use G4. After all, it's the same company that still calls the iMac simply iMac, even though the current 800 MHz G4 with the 17" monitor has very little in common with the 233 MHz G3 model that showed up in 1998.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 14, 2002)

I think it will be G5, not G4. G4 is something thats been around for a while and isn't new or exciting. Since this is a *new* chip, it should be the G5


----------



## symphonix (Dec 14, 2002)

Xmac!  

Actually, I like Javintoshes logic. If they used the same naming conventions for the hardware as the software, we would have such wonderful devices as 'Processor, iProcessor and ProProcessor''.

He he ... the new PowerMac, now with the ProProcessor Processor'


----------



## fryke (Dec 14, 2002)

Hmm... As it is basically a PowerPC G4 compatible version of the Power4, I'd say this is clearly not a 'new' processor as in a new generation. I think it's time to break with the 'G' monikers... Just use the model names, for Steve's sake... PowerPC 970. 747 was good enough for Boeing, wasn't it? 

The all new PowerMacintosh. Our supercomputer is now based on the new 64bit PowerPC 970 processor, which bladiblabla... We have two models - a one processor and a dual processor version (why talk about GHz at ALL?).


----------



## Pengu (Dec 15, 2002)

As much as i agree that, as apple have pointed out, MHz/GHz is little compared to the importance of RAM in todays apps, there are still those out there who assume that chip-speed is everything. This is a very simmilar topic to that of Speakers. mainly Car/Home Entertainment (Not your sony Hi-Fi system with two stupid MDF boxes on the sides) stuff. For instance, just cus a set of speakers say they have a peak power handling of say, 200W, and a continuous (RMS) of say, 80Watts, doesnt mean a lott. it just means they can handle that much power from an amplifier. but you will still get people who assume that the higher the 'rating' the faster/louder it is. Hell. Why do you think people STILL buy P4's? they are the sh!ttest processor available. and yet, they are available at higher clock-rates, so people buy them.

Pengu


----------



## terran74 (Dec 15, 2002)

Here are my top 5 suggestions

5.) PowerPC X
4.) PowerPC 64
3.) PowerPC iCPU
2.) PowerPC iChip

And the NUMBER 1 spot goes to... 

1.) PowerPC G5

All this means nothing as the chip will almost certainly be named the PowerPC 970.  I have a feeling apple will go back to the old method of chip naming (601, 603, 604, 604e, 603ev, etc etc)  Rather than the generic G3, G4 marking scheme.


----------



## MightyAtom (Dec 15, 2002)

i64 

It sticks with the current "i" naming scheme and sounds kinda sexy.


----------



## boi (Dec 15, 2002)

G Money


----------



## chevy (Dec 15, 2002)

G5 is already used in Motorola roadmap:

http://e-www.motorola.com/collateral/PPCRMAP.pdf

It includes 32 and 64 bit CPUs, but currently no AltiVec.


----------



## chevy (Dec 15, 2002)

And for those who want to know more about IBM product, don't hesitate to watch IBM's presentation at
http://www-3.ibm.com/chips/techlib/techlib.nsf/techdocs/A1387A29AC1C2AE087256C5200611780/$file/PPC970_MPF2002.pdf


----------



## dave17lax (Dec 15, 2002)

I like g970, and ppc 970, but people may confuse it with the cpu speed.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 15, 2002)

They will probably call it a G5, simply because the G stands for generation.  The processor doesn't have to share similar architecture or components to be a G5, just have a difference.  The 970 is the next generation processor (hopefully).


----------



## dracolich (Dec 16, 2002)

From a marketing point of view, I think they'll skip a generation and call it

*G6*


----------



## boi (Dec 16, 2002)

G&#8734;


----------



## zootbobbalu (Dec 16, 2002)

What should we call the new processor? 

hum.......

Apple should promote the next generation processor as being the best text processor on the planet. They should remind everyone how Apple and Adobe introduced the world to desktop publishing. Then they should advertise how Apple's new processor can outperform Intel's best at parsing and text searches. Since the backbone of the internet relies on HTML (which heavily leverages the use of text standard such as unicode and ascii) I think this is not that crazy of a concept. Too much importance is place on graphics performance, but not enough importance is placed on how well a CPU handles words and sentences. The PowerPC architecture is a very wide architecture, there are many integer and floating units. Don't forget about the altivec vector processing unit. If Apple optimizes Mac OS X to pipe text through all of these available subunits efficiently, the PowerPC will reign king in the area of text manipulation technologies. 

So what should we call this new processor?







keep scrolling









keep scrolling









keep scrolling









keep scrolling








keep scrolling








keep scrolling










keep scrolling











keep scrolling






keep scrolling









keep scrolling










keep scrolling







keep scrolling











the G String!!


----------



## chevy (Dec 16, 2002)

Giant ?


----------



## Sighter (Dec 16, 2002)

They should call it the PowerPC F8

We need a lot of faith these days. And I beleive this new processor will give some...

-Sighter


----------



## clayshima (Dec 16, 2002)

It must be called G-Spot


----------



## satanicpoptart (Dec 16, 2002)

what a unfathomable idea dracolich has brought to attention. g6 might just be it.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Dec 17, 2002)

how about PowerMac X w/Lion v. 10.4


----------



## chevy (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Apeintheshell, you miss one gaming machine: Jaguar, made by Atari at begining of the 90th, the very first 64 bit gaming machine.


----------



## binaryDigit (Dec 17, 2002)

G5 is out unless they can convince Motorola otherwise (how G5 and 586 have anything in common I don't know, does G4 make people think there is a 486 running in there?)

xAnything is out because it is very similar to the x704 that was supposed to be from Exponential (remember them?)

iAnything is out because it really does sound to close to Intel chips (iAPX86), remember this is the chip name right?

My guess would be G6, it's remains consistent  and is enough of a departure  to differentiate it from G4/G5 (after all G4 is just a G3 with AltiVec right, well close enough).

btw, Jaguar wasn't really 64bit, at least not based on the cpu.


----------



## chevy (Dec 17, 2002)

The graphic processor was 64 bits, and this is how game machines are measured. (like PCs ?)


----------



## theed (Dec 17, 2002)

I think the name should have meaning only because of the product.  Just like Apple only has meaning in terms of computing because of Apple Computer.  Therefor I propose meaningless names, or diminutive but memorable names.  These pompous names get so very tiring.

PowerPC Pinto
PPC Geep
Framistan
Neigh
PPC X-970 rev B group 3 lot 19 with 2M cache
PPC with T2-5

Big Mac. 
- Really, is McDonald's gonna get mad? No one would confuse a processor with a hamburger.  I hope.


----------



## dave17lax (Dec 18, 2002)

So be it. You shall be called the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## RafBenson (Dec 18, 2002)

NgPCx
N=New
g=generation
PC=Personal Computing
x=number of ops. per cycle


----------



## malexgreen (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *As shown by our friend bbloke, IBM is launching the 64 bits PowerPC for us.
> http://www-3.ibm.com/chips/products/powerpc/newsletter/dec2002/newproductfocus2.html
> 
> ...



The PowerPC "G" Thang!


----------



## Vyper (Dec 18, 2002)

Using Zaquintosh(sp?)'s logic, maybe for the higher and more expensive computers that could be found in large companies etc the Pro64, and for the lower end, such as the iMacs and eMacs simply G5 or G6, because the average Mac consumer are aquainted with the g3/g4. The two names would also emphasize on different things; the Pro64 would work on pushing out large scale things such as Photoshop stuff and renders (along with the graphics card), and the G5 or G6 would focus on fast performance on more everyday things, such as operating system performance and speed in browsing the internet and checking mail, because the general response I get from new Mac users is "it's slow" simply because the Mac processors don't quickly flick to the next site (regardless of internet connection),or at least have a longer delay. These people usually wouldn't generally spend upwards of 3k for a computer ('cept my gf, who's family owns like 10 car dealerships) and would only care moreover for browsing the net etc.


Oh and btw for anyone within the DFW area we pseudo-know each other if you know of the car dealerships Classic Chevorlet and Durant Toyota


----------



## dave17lax (Dec 18, 2002)

You mean the big peanut? That durant?

http://home.attbi.com/~wwwstephen/panoramas/durant.html


----------



## chevy (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vyper _
> *Oh and btw for anyone within the DFW area we pseudo-know each other if you know of the car dealerships Classic Chevorlet and Durant Toyota  *



What is DFW ? Dallas Fort Worth ?


----------



## dave17lax (Dec 19, 2002)

yeah dfw is dallas ft worth.


----------



## chevy (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't know these cities, just seen the names in airports.

DFW may be a name for the new IBM CPU ? "If it ain't from Texas, it ain't great"


----------



## Langley (Dec 20, 2002)

PowerPC 970 sounds like it comes out of a biege box to me.


----------



## chevy (Dec 21, 2002)

I can suggest Taz'

Because the 970 will eat 64 bits when all others only eat 32 ! It will chew it, digest it, and then spit 64 bits... when all others still do it on 32 bits.


----------



## Stridder44 (Dec 22, 2002)

"A SMALL GOD"

"X"

"iBurn"

"1001010101001110100101001010100011001101001011"

"iFast"

"Big Mac"

"The Next One"

"G4.1"

"X9"

"The hella fast chip"

"iOwn"

"Ecco"

"007"


----------



## chevy (Dec 23, 2002)

lots of ideas, can you comment these ?


----------



## Stridder44 (Dec 23, 2002)

I just tossed some names out really


----------



## chevy (Dec 24, 2002)

ByteRider... 

Some know how to manage horses, the PowerPC 970 manages bytes...


----------



## chevy (Dec 26, 2002)

Maybe we should name the PPC970 Santa Claus.... we all want it... and we know it does not really exist.


----------



## Vyper (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *You mean the big peanut? That durant?
> 
> http://home.attbi.com/~wwwstephen/panoramas/durant.html *



Well if it's Durant Oklahoma she's related to the founders of that city ^^


----------



## Vyper (Dec 26, 2002)

How about they name it the Pentium5; that way people will think it's better than the Pentium 4 and all go and buy macs ^^


----------



## chevy (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vyper _
> *How about they name it the Pentium5; that way people will think it's better than the Pentium 4 and all go and buy macs ^^ *



Do you work for Gateway ?


----------



## chevy (Dec 27, 2002)

WindowsDuster: leaves Windows machines eating my dust.


----------

